# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Dr. Lupanzula, MeDiKemos // UK consultations / London, January 28th 2017

## Emorane Lupanzula, MD

Good day to all of Bald Truth Talk members,

We're glad to announce that Dr. Emorane Lupanzula will be in *London, UK,* to hold one on one consultations on *Saturday 28th of January 2017*.

If you are interested in booking an appointment with Dr. Lupanzula, please feel free to email us at: *info@medikemos.com*

Greetings from Brussels,

----------

